# Red Oak Anyone.



## stihl sawing

My neighbor across the street wanted me to cut a tree up that blew over in his woods. He told me where it was and i went over there and found it. Nice oak about 24 inches across. I took another way out of the woods and found four huge oaks blew over. Then just while ago i went over there to take some pics and found five more blowed over on the other side of the original four that you couldn't see untill i walked around them. These are all monster oaks. The pics don't tell how big they are and it's growed up in there quite a bit. A few snags to deal with too. A couple of them 40 inch or better. My batteries run out before i could get pics of all them but you can get the idea. Just have to figure out how to get the truck back in there. I will probably sell some of it as i have no way of storing that much of it. But what fun it's gonna be cutting those big trunks up, I can't wait. Even as hot as it is and as bad as the mosquitos are. I have a huge grin on my face. I have 27 pics to load so it's gonna take some time.




























More coming


----------



## stihl sawing

More coming


----------



## stihl sawing

MOre coming


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing

These pics don't even begin to show what is on the ground. some of them you have to look through the leaves to see the trunk or limbs. I ran out of batteries before i got all of them.


----------



## Metals406

Man, there's sure a lot of wood there, congrats!


----------



## stihl sawing

Metals406 said:


> Man, there's sure a lot of wood there, congrats!


Thanks, some of them tops look small in the pics but they are pretty large.


----------



## forestryworks

good god that's a friggin' mess

watch for binds and tension!


----------



## stihl sawing

forestryworks said:


> good god that's a friggin' mess
> 
> watch for binds and tension!


Yes it is, There is limbs and trunks everywhere. I will be careful. Definitely will have the helmet on.


----------



## ropensaddle

So how hard is it going to be to get it all out? Is it 30 cords worth?


----------



## cjcocn

If I could get a crack at cutting those oaks up I do believe that it would make me forget all of my troubles. 

That score is even better than it first seemed.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

looks like some had some bad centers... that had to be some heavy winds....


----------



## rms61moparman

Dang!!!

That looks like Christmas morning to a bunch of chainsaw nuts!



What a great place for a GTG


----------



## cjcocn

rms61moparman said:


> Dang!!!
> 
> That looks like Christmas morning to a bunch of chainsaw nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great place for a GTG



Yep, that would be sweet to all meet up there, cut up those oaks, and then hang around and figure out who is who from AS!


----------



## WVwoodsman

That is a big tree! I think there maybe some poison ivy vines growing on it, be careful and have fun. :chainsawguy:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> So how hard is it going to be to get it all out? Is it 30 cords worth?


 Believe i can get the truck right to it. Gonna take several loads though. There is 30 cords on the ground easy.



cjcocn said:


> If I could get a crack at cutting those oaks up I do believe that it would make me forget all of my troubles.
> 
> That score is even better than it first seemed.


Yeah i didn't see them other five trees and their bigger than the first four. Didn't get pics of them cause of batteries.



Jkebxjunke said:


> looks like some had some bad centers... that had to be some heavy winds....


A couple of them are hollow at the base but solid the rest of the tree.



rms61moparman said:


> Dang!!!
> 
> That looks like Christmas morning to a bunch of chainsaw nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great place for a GTG


It would be kinda rough, It's kinda thick in there and poison ivey is everywhere.



WVwoodsman said:


> That is a big tree! I think there maybe some poison ivy vines growing on it, be careful and have fun. :chainsawguy:


Yep it's all over. I'll be broke out for a long time when i start cutting.


----------



## Turkeyslayer

SWEEEET!!! Looks like you have your work cut out for you.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

P I and me are not friends... I look at it an I can get it.....


----------



## Steve NW WI

Looks good - we had some winds thru here yesterday and last night, I need to go have a look in hte woods and see what there is for the saws to eat :chainsawguy:


----------



## LAH

I love red oak. Great find.


----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


> I love red oak. Great find.


Yep me too, Easy to split and love the smell of it. Most people thinks it stinks but smells like saved money to me. Money i don't have to give the gas company.


----------



## stihl sawing

Steve NW WI said:


> Looks good - we had some winds thru here yesterday and last night, I need to go have a look in hte woods and see what there is for the saws to eat :chainsawguy:


Probably wouldn't hurt to check if they were really strong, The winds that blowed these over was 80 to 90 mph. I thought we was all gonna be blowed away.


----------



## wampum

Great find, Does not look like to much of it can be used for boards,that's a shame. But fire wood is good also, have fun and stay safe.


----------



## ropensaddle

SS I am glad it hit there and not my place I ain't tied down :jawdrop: I went through both hurricanes gritting my teeth and finally decided it would take a tornado or 90 mph winds to blow us over. Anyway are you going to sell all that wood or burn it? I have an Idea.


----------



## stihl sawing

wampum said:


> Great find, Does not look like to much of it can be used for boards,that's a shame. But fire wood is good also, have fun and stay safe.


Most of the trunks are intact, mostly what's pictured is limbs. There a couple of pics of the trunks laying on the ground. There are even bigger ones that i didn't get a pic of. There would be a lot of board feet from the trunks. You can't really tell much from the pics but most of the trunks are 50 to 70 foot long and solid. But i don't have any way of getting just trunks out of there. Also don't have a mill.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> SS I am glad it hit there and not my place I ain't tied down :jawdrop: I went through both hurricanes gritting my teeth and finally decided it would take a tornado or 90 mph winds to blow us over. Anyway are you going to sell all that wood or burn it? I have an Idea.


I'm going to fill all my storage spaces up. Even after this winter i will restock all that i use and then if any is left i might sell it. What you got in mind.


----------



## Turkeyslayer

You could always get an extra year ahead. If I can I like to have 2 years seasoning on all the oak I cut, seems to burn quite a bit hotter the second season.


----------



## stihl sawing

Turkeyslayer said:


> You could always get an extra year ahead. If I can I like to have 2 years seasoning on all the oak I cut, seems to burn quite a bit hotter the second season.


Yeah i got enough for about three years when everthing is full. Now that's using a 30 year old stove. I've got to buy a new one this year and hopefully it will be easier on the wood.


----------



## Turkeyslayer

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah i got enough for about three years when everthing is full. Now that's using a 30 year old stove. I've got to buy a new one this year and hopefully it will be easier on the wood.



Man I'm jealous, as soon as I think I am ahead of the game someone shows up with some cash looking for wood. And the cycle repeats.


----------



## stihl sawing

Figured it was time to start cutting it out. The heat was a killer. Got two truck loads and the heat just exausted me.

First truckload


----------



## stihl sawing

Second truckload


----------



## stihl sawing

Got stuck coming out with the second load, Lost half the load too. Had to reload and pull it out with the winch. You can't really tell how deep the hole was but the tire was under the root. about two feet.


----------



## stihl sawing

Just used the 250 today but the next load will require the 036 or 460. Also had my snake rifle with me in the window on the first pic. There were all kinds on tension limbs and had to really think about the cuts so the saw wouldn't hang up, It still did a couple of times. One really bad, I had to get my jack out and jack a huge limb up to relieve pressure so the saw could come out. Yeah i know shoulda had another saw, But i was just across the street.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Sweet! 




stihl sawing said:


> I will probably sell some of it as i have no way of storing that much of it.




Given that your neighbor didn't seem to know about the others, is there any reason you can't just 'store' them where they are? Tell him about them (I assume you've done that anyway) and ask if you can just leave them until you have room? They seem to have been there a while already - is there some hurry in getting them out?


Just a thought...


----------



## stihl sawing

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that your neighbor didn't seem to know about the others, is there any reason you can't just 'store' them where they are? Tell him about them (I assume you've done that anyway) and ask if you can just leave them until you have room? They seem to have been there a while already - is there some hurry in getting them out?
> 
> 
> Just a thought...


Nah they can lay as long as i need. he don't mind. I was just gonna cut enough to fill my shed up and probably cut some more this winter. Probably will be hard to get back in there when all the fall rains hit. My sheds hold enough for about three years so i figured it would be rotten by then so might as well make some money off it. We will see, I'm not in no hurry just wanted to cut today.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Second truckload



What ya using to load with? Heat is bad even though actual temps are a little lower than normal all the rain we had is making outdoor work in this heat killer imo. Drink a lot of water ss.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> What ya using to load with? Heat is bad even though actual temps are a little lower than normal all the rain we had is making outdoor work in this heat killer imo. Drink a lot of water ss.


My back and arms. I was drinking gatorade and water. Always have loaded just by picking it up and throwing it in the truck. But it's getting harder to do as i get older.lol Especially the big rounds. I did some noodling on the ones i couldn't handle. Use to be able to handle some pretty big rounds by myself. Those days are gone.lol


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> My back and arms. I was drinking gatorade and water. Always have loaded just by picking it up and throwing it in the truck. But it's getting harder to do as i get older.lol Especially the big rounds. I did some noodling on the ones i couldn't handle. Use to be able to handle some pretty big rounds by myself. Those days are gone.lol



Now days I try to use my trailer for all rounds. It's very much lower than the pickup. Like you I'm not the young buck I once was.:lifter: 

Sometimes I use a 2X10 to roll them on the trailer.:blush:


----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


> Now days I try to use my trailer for all rounds. It's very much lower than the pickup. Like you I'm not the young buck I once was.:lifter:
> 
> Sometimes I use a 2X10 to roll them on the trailer.:blush:


I usually do but theres no way it was going to get back in there. Mines got a tailgate i drop and can winch em up if needed.


----------



## ropensaddle

Lmao I'm giving him a few loads to think about the tw6:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao I'm giving him a few loads to think about the tw6:monkey:


I'm thinkin..........I'm thinkin, Gotta stop as thinking gives me headaches.


----------



## olyman

Sometimes I use a 2X10 to roll them on the trailer.:blush:[/QUOTE]

along this line--you knowl those alum ramps to get a garden tractor, or atv on your truck?? get a set--and you can roll some pretty big logs up onto your pickup----


----------



## tomtrees58

nice ss but was that poison ivy on that oaktom trees


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I'm thinkin..........I'm thinkin, Gotta stop as thinking gives me headaches.



Aspirin?








oooooooooooops


----------



## tomtrees58

nice boat rope saddle here is mine tom trees


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Aspirin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooooops


LOL, You ain't no good rope. But a good ooooooops.


----------



## stihl sawing

tomtrees58 said:


> nice ss but was that poison ivy on that oaktom trees


Yeah it was, now it's on me.lol That stuff is everywhere.


----------



## ropensaddle

tomtrees58 said:


> nice boat rope saddle here is mine tom trees



winchester, is that made by ranger? I cant keep mine clean I live on dirt lol.Nice boat still don't see those chips lmfao


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

olyman said:


> Sometimes I use a 2X10 to roll them on the trailer.:blush:





I take smaller round and set it on end as a step. (Cut one to size as needed.) Then I tip the larger rounds up onto the smaller round, then tip them into the truck. I can move some pretty big stuff that way without doing any dead lifting.


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah it was, now it's on me.lol That stuff is everywhere.



:hmm3grin2orange:tecnu my Friend tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58

ropensaddle said:


> winchester, is that made by ranger? I cant keep mine clean I live on dirt lol.Nice boat still don't see those chips lmfao


 thechips are down the hill on the right side of the pic tom trees


----------



## stihl sawing

I'll have some more pics tonight. maybe, If everthing goes well. Gonna try to get the third load.


----------



## KMB

SS, sounds like you hit The Score! I didn't see all the pics...dial-up...but it sounds awesome. Good for you!

Rope ain't right teasin' ya' with that nice splitter....

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing

KMB said:


> SS, sounds like you hit The Score! I didn't see all the pics...dial-up...but it sounds awesome. Good for you!
> 
> Rope ain't right teasin' ya' with that nice splitter....
> 
> Kevin


Thanks Kevin, Yeah ole Rope been really teasin me. I'm lookin foward to seeing the both of you at the gtg. Please tell me you're gonna make it.


----------



## KMB

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks Kevin, Yeah ole Rope been really teasin me. I'm lookin foward to seeing the both of you at the gtg. Please tell me you're gonna make it.



I'm planning on it. If I can sell a cord or 2 and the finances allow...I'll be there. Speaking of Red Oak...a friend of mine was telling me yesterday that he has a pretty big one in his yard that he wants cut down. Supposed to be only a fence to watch out for, and most of the limbs are in the direction on where he wants the tree to fall. I told him I would go look it over to see if I feel qualified to cut it down...I hope I can feel comfortable to have at it. He said there's alot of wood there that I can have (he don't burn for heat).  I'd like to do the drop cause for experience and to save my friend some bucks. We'll see.

Kevin


----------



## LAH

BlueRidgeMark said:


> I take smaller round and set it on end as a step. (Cut one to size as needed.) Then I tip the larger rounds up onto the smaller round, then tip them into the truck. I can move some pretty big stuff that way without doing any dead lifting.



I use that trick also with my trailer. Good move Mark.


----------



## stihl sawing

The third truckload. I will have to take a bigger saw as you can see by the second pic. there is another big trunk under the one shown, I already cut the top out of it.












Do i look hot and tired? Know i'm soaking wet.lol


----------



## Turkeyslayer

Nice work! Looks like you deserve a nice cold refreshment!


----------



## stihl sawing

Turkeyslayer said:


> Nice work! Looks like you deserve a nice cold refreshment!


A large glass of ice cold Gatorade.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> The third truckload. I will have to take a bigger saw as you can see by the second pic. there is another big trunk under the one shown, I already cut the top out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i look hot and tired? Know i'm soaking wet.lol



Is ole rope going to hafta bring his 395 up there ? :monkey:


----------



## BigPITA

Great score SS! Always good to see the pics.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Is ole rope going to hafta bring his 395 up there ? :monkey:


It's a long way to drive and the ole husky won't start.LOL Just jokin don't hurt me in december.


----------



## stihl sawing

BigPITA said:


> Great score SS! Always good to see the pics.


Thank you, More to come.


----------



## BigPITA

stihl sawing said:


> Thank you, More to come.



This isn't the 5 word thread! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

BigPITA said:


> This isn't the 5 word thread! :hmm3grin2orange:


No, but my brain can only think of five words at a time.lol


----------



## Laird

That is a nice score......I may have to go and start cutting on some Beech after work.........cooler weather is still too far away to wait any longer.


----------



## stihl sawing

didn't cut today, needed some saw gas. So mixed up some with my favorite oil and got the saw out that will be used. Gonna take the 036 pro and give it a good workout. Haven't used it much since i bought the 460. Will take a pic or two of some noodles too. Also it's fixing to storm here, If it rains too hard i won't be able to get back in there for a while.


----------



## cjcocn

stihl sawing said:


> didn't cut today, needed some saw gas. So mixed up some with my favorite oil and got the saw out that will be used. Gonna take the 036 pro and give it a good workout. Haven't used it much since i bought the 460. Will take a pic or two of some noodles too. Also it's fixing to storm here, If it rains too hard i won't be able to get back in there for a while.



LOL ... we're a sick bunch of guys here.

Here I am waiting for more pics of rounds, sawdust, and maybe a stuck truck if you ended up with another one of those. Instead, I see a post about mixing fuel and .... and I read it, then look at your pics to see what kind of set-up you have in your shop, to wonder if I can get me a double-handled fuel tank like that, etc. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## stihl sawing

cjcocn said:


> LOL ... we're a sick bunch of guys here.
> 
> Here I am waiting for more pics of rounds, sawdust, and maybe a stuck truck if you ended up with another one of those. Instead, I see a post about mixing fuel and .... and I read it, then look at your pics to see what kind of set-up you have in your shop, to wonder if I can get me a double-handled fuel tank like that, etc.
> 
> Thanks for the pics!


Wal mart used to sell those jugs, it's raining pretty hard right now and more in the forcast for tommorrow, So there may be no more cutting till this weekend. I did fix the hole i got stuck in. Cut out the root and filled it with limbs. Worked like a charm. Wish i could post more rounds of wood but it will have to wait a couple of days now. I just threw those pics in there tonight cause of no wood pics. I know there probably boring to look at but it was thought of really quick. yes we are a sick bunch.lol


----------



## KMB

SS, nice organized and clean looking bench.

Kevin


----------



## Turkeyslayer

KMB said:


> SS, nice organized and clean looking bench.
> 
> Kevin



:agree2:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

cjcocn said:


> LOL ... we're a sick bunch of guys here.
> 
> Here I am waiting for more pics of rounds, sawdust, and maybe a stuck truck if you ended up with another one of those. Instead, I see a post about mixing fuel and .... and I read it, then look at your pics to see what kind of set-up you have in your shop, to wonder if I can get me a double-handled fuel tank like that, etc.



That ain't sick. That's _*normal*_! 


Hey, SS, that's a sweet looking load of wood.


Can't say the same for the guy in the picture, though. Who is that fella?





--ducks---


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> It's a long way to drive and the ole husky won't start.LOL Just jokin don't hurt me in december.



SS I am a friendly sob I ain't interested in hurting a flea.


----------



## ropensaddle

KMB said:


> SS, nice organized and clean looking bench.
> 
> Kevin



Lmao I am embarrassed of mine lol.


----------



## tomtrees58

KMB said:


> SS, nice organized and clean looking bench.
> 
> Kevin


:agree2:tom trees


----------



## ropensaddle

Hey SS heres some bait pard:monkey:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Hey, Rope! I wanna see some pics of you getting that big gnarly crotch piece cut up and split! That should be fun!


----------



## ropensaddle

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Hey, Rope! I wanna see some pics of you getting that big gnarly crotch piece cut up and split! That should be fun!



Deal but its going to be a bit cooler all seven of those full cords was hot and I had no shade going to make a canopy and have an attic fan installed some day.


----------



## Laird

Rope keeps posting pics of that Timberwolf - he must be proud of it!


----------



## ropensaddle

Laird said:


> Rope keeps posting pics of that Timberwolf - he must be proud of it!



It is just a way to keep me from having idle time that is productive enough to make a few dollars in a year or two lol


----------



## stihl sawing

Laird said:


> Rope keeps posting pics of that Timberwolf - he must be proud of it!


i would be proud of it too. Tried to make a deal with him on the speeco, but he wouldn't even talk to me.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

Fourth truckload, had to noodle all these so it took a liitle longer. I quit where the two logs cross. They are still 40 feet long. The trunks are about twenty inches across in the pic. They get a lot bigger on down.


----------



## stihl sawing

Oh did i mention how much i really love that 036, Hadn't used it in so long almost forgot.


----------



## cjcocn

stihl sawing said:


> Oh did i mention how much i really love that 036, Hadn't used it in so long almost forgot.



Nice pics! Ground dried up quick there?

I'd like to someday take a shot at splitting some oak with an ax (probably my Fiskars SS). I'm trying to tee up a road trip for next fall and if it pans out I'll find me some oak.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Fourth truckload, had to noodle all these so it took a liitle longer. I quit where the two logs cross. They are still 40 feet long. The trunks are about twenty inches across in the pic. They get a lot bigger on down.



Nice SS lookin good friend


----------



## stihl sawing

cjcocn said:


> Nice pics! Ground dried up quick there?
> 
> I'd like to someday take a shot at splitting some oak with an ax (probably my Fiskars SS). I'm trying to tee up a road trip for next fall and if it pans out I'll find me some oak.


I was able to get back there, it didn't rain today like it was supposed to. Red oak splits very easy. You're fiskars should eat it up. Might get a couple of pics with the monster maul but other than that all this stuff is gonna put on the log splitter.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

stihl sawing said:


> i would be proud of it too. Tried to make a deal with him on the speeco, but he wouldn't even talk to me.lol





As much as I love my Speeco, I wouldn't either in his place!


----------



## garmar

WVwoodsman said:


> That is a big tree! I think there maybe some poison ivy vines growing on it, be careful and have fun. :chainsawguy:



I got a nasty case of poison oak last year cutting up a dead white oak. I had my dad peel what he could off the tree and I showered as soon as it was cut up, but still....


----------



## ropensaddle

Hey SS we could load it with this more bait:monkey:


----------



## Steve NW WI

stihl sawing said:


> The trunks are about twenty inches across in the pic.



Is this the vaunted 25" bar that Stihl has that's an inch longer than anyone else's? Sure looks like a 22" bar to me...

Never mind me, I'm just causin trouble!~!


----------



## stihl sawing

Would be nice but it ain't gonna get back there without some serious road making. Like to have got the truck stuck again yesterday. Pretty soft bottom on the forest floor.


----------



## stihl sawing

Steve NW WI said:


> Is this the vaunted 25" bar that Stihl has that's an inch longer than anyone else's? Sure looks like a 22" bar to me...
> 
> Never mind me, I'm just causin trouble!~!


nah that one is just twenty.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Would be nice but it ain't gonna get back there without some serious road making. Like to have got the truck stuck again yesterday. Pretty soft bottom on the forest floor.



No prob we can bring it to us with this lol more bait lmao


----------



## stihl sawing

It better have about 150 yards of cable. It's back on in there a ways.


----------



## stihl sawing

Went back early this morning and got a quick truckload. Got em lined up for the noodling and went mad dog on them. Loaded up and dumped them at lunch and went back after that.

Fifth truckload


----------



## stihl sawing

Went back after lunch and did the same.

Sixth truckload.


----------



## stihl sawing

What the pile is looking like now.


----------



## stihl sawing

The noodle bed after two days of it, It's about a foot deep.


----------



## cjcocn

Nice pics - that pile is starting to grow!

I got bored and went out this morning for a small load of birch, but didn't end up with any pics. It sure was good to get out there and run my 801 tho!

Looking forward to seeing how big that pile gets when you are done.


----------



## olyman

SS--i was serious-----if you can find a place--yard and garden,tsc,orceilens,blains,farm fleet, any of those should have atv or garden tractor ramps. they are aluminum, light, and you cant believe how big a piece you can ROLL up those ramps. i use a pair of 2x8's, with a bent plate bolted onto the end of the board, that sets on the tailgate. ive rolled 36 dia by 24 inch long oak up them. and it aint hard--would save you a ton of work--and could get the wood out much faster--


----------



## John Ellison

Thats some pretty wood. I cut some Post Oak up for a guy today, but it don't look like that.


----------



## stihl sawing

cjcocn said:


> Nice pics - that pile is starting to grow!
> 
> I got bored and went out this morning for a small load of birch, but didn't end up with any pics. It sure was good to get out there and run my 801 tho!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how big that pile gets when you are done.


Glad ya got to get out and do some cuttin, Probably gonna start splittin and stackin that before i get any more. Gonna have to get pics of the splitter in action. Wish i had a video.



olyman said:


> SS--i was serious-----if you can find a place--yard and garden,tsc,orceilens,blains,farm fleet, any of those should have atv or garden tractor ramps. they are aluminum, light, and you cant believe how big a piece you can ROLL up those ramps. i use a pair of 2x8's, with a bent plate bolted onto the end of the board, that sets on the tailgate. ive rolled 36 dia by 24 inch long oak up them. and it aint hard--would save you a ton of work--and could get the wood out much faster--


I've got a four wheeler ramp, But they have to be cut down for me to lift them up to put on the log splitter. My splitter will split vertical but it hurts my back more to try and position them on it that to pick smaller pieces up to put on the splitting rail. If i could get the trailer back in there i would roll them up on it and noodle at home 



John Ellison said:


> Thats some pretty wood. I cut some Post Oak up for a guy today, but it don't look like that.


Thanks, i really hate too see all them big oaks blowed over at one time. I haven't even got to the big ones yet.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Glad ya got to get out and do some cuttin, Probably gonna start splittin and stackin that before i get any more. Gonna have to get pics of the splitter in action. Wish i had a video.
> 
> I've got a four wheeler ramp, But they have to be cut down for me to lift them up to put on the log splitter. My splitter will split vertical but it hurts my back more to try and position them on it that to pick smaller pieces up to put on the splitting rail. If i could get the trailer back in there i would roll them up on it and noodle at home
> 
> Thanks, i really hate too see all them big oaks blowed over at one time. I haven't even got to the big ones yet.



Good work SS it is killing me to see ya work so hard the tw 6 would have handled those whole friend


----------



## stihl sawing

Put in a long day on the splitter, Got all of it split and most of it stacked. Run five gallons of gas through the splitter in nine hours.

first tankfull












Some of it was narly.






A railroad spike took the notch out of my wedge a while back. Still works though.






Yours truly


----------



## stihl sawing

Second tankfull






Third tankfull






All split up and ready to finish.






The resting place for it, Most of it stacked.






What was left at the end of the day, I will finish it tommorrow after work.


----------



## cjcocn

Those are some nice pics. 

You did a lot of work today. All I did that was firewood-related is cut and split my little load of birch. That's okay tho - at least I got to do something with a chainsaw!

Keep those pics coming!


----------



## stihl sawing

I didn't get a pic of every tankfull, But it was several. It's been a heck of a weekend as far as the wood goes. I'm kinda tired of lookin at a woodpile for a couple of days.lol The husky splitter worked like a charm.


----------



## Metals406

stihl sawing said:


> I didn't get a pic of every tankfull, But it was several. It's been a heck of a weekend as far as the wood goes. I'm kinda tired of lookin at a woodpile for a couple of days.lol The husky splitter worked like a charm.



Bet you're gonna sleep like a little baby tonight!


----------



## stihl sawing

Metals406 said:


> Bet you're gonna sleep like a little baby tonight!


LOL, Gonna take three ibuprofens and hopefully sleep.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Gonna take three ibuprofens and hopefully sleep.



Brawhahaha not sore are ya?


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Brawhahaha not sore are ya?


Not too bad just tired. Lot of work for an old guy.lol


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Hit the vitamin C real hard, as in, 5 or 10 grams. It does _wonders _for sore muscles. Best if you take it before you start the workout, but still does a great job if you take it after.

That's some good looking wood you got there! 







Too bad I can't say the same for the guy behind the splitter.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Hit the vitamin C real hard, as in, 5 or 10 grams. It does _wonders _for sore muscles. Best if you take it before you start the workout, but still does a great job if you take it after.
> 
> That's some good looking wood you got there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't say the same for the guy behind the splitter.
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


That is one ugly rascal, I will agree.lol Don't have any vitamin c or i'd try it.


----------



## Laird

SS are you happy with that Huskee? My Monster Maul is working me over this year and I'm starting to look a little more seriously at hydraulics. I've seen that one but can't remember if it was at Rural King or TSC. Heck it might have both.


----------



## stihl sawing

Laird said:


> SS are you happy with that Huskee? My Monster Maul is working me over this year and I'm starting to look a little more seriously at hydraulics. I've seen that one but can't remember if it was at Rural King or TSC. Heck it might have both.


It's a speeco model at tsc. i love it. i split wood for many years with a monster maul. Hurt my wrist one year and couldn't use it so i bought the huskee. Never looked back. They will spoil ya if you start using one. You can bust some huge rounds without beating on them all day with a wedge and mallet. We split six truckloadfs of oak in nine hours, it would have took me a long time with the maul.


----------



## stihl sawing

it's a done deal, all of it is stacked and split. The first two rows in the first pic are going to be burnt this year. That's the reason i couldn't put anything infront of it. It only goes to where i stopped with the new. The lean too is twenty feet long.After i burn that little bit i can ease back over and cut some more to fill the thing up. Going to buy a new stove here shortly Probably won't use as much wood.






The other side. About eight feet tall.












This pile is left over from last year, It is all oak and the rows are seven feet high and thirty feet long.


----------



## cjcocn

So is that all of the wood cut, split, and stacked? Or is it just all of the wood that you have cut up so far?

I thought this thread would last a bit longer and have more pics. 

Good job on the work that you have done. That oak looks mighty good stacked and waiting for winter!


----------



## stihl sawing

cjcocn said:


> So is that all of the wood cut, split, and stacked? Or is it just all of the wood that you have cut up so far?
> 
> I thought this thread would last a bit longer and have more pics.
> 
> Good job on the work that you have done. That oak looks mighty good stacked and waiting for winter!


That's just the wood i have cut so far. there is a whole lot more blowed down. probably ten more trees down, two of them are sweetgum though. Three will be easy to get at and the rest is gonna be tough. They are kinda in some bottoms and might be next summer before they can get cut. Probably am through for a little while. need to burn that little bit before i can stack any more wood up. Guess i could go cut it and let it sit untill it's burnt up.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> That's just the wood i have cut so far. there is a whole lot more blowed down. probably ten more trees down, two of them are sweetgum though. Three will be easy to get at and the rest is gonna be tough. They are kinda in some bottoms and might be next summer before they can get cut. Probably am through for a little while. need to burn that little bit before i can stack any more wood up. Guess i could go cut it and let it sit untill it's burnt up.



Heck yeah if he is good with letting it sit that long you wont have to find wood for a while.
I would leave it whole for two reasons: 1 if you cut it up someone might be more apt to cart off your wood. 2 being whole it is probably propped of the ground some so it should not rot jmo.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

i hope your area is not like ours.. you leave a tree down for a year or more.. and it will rot quickly on you... the only down side to red oak is the smell... but sure burns nice.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Heck yeah if he is good with letting it sit that long you wont have to find wood for a while.
> I would leave it whole for two reasons: 1 if you cut it up someone might be more apt to cart off your wood. 2 being whole it is probably propped of the ground some so it should not rot jmo.


he don't mind, it's not going anywhere, Probably will let it set for a while at least untill them two rows are gone.



Jkebxjunke said:


> i hope your area is not like ours.. you leave a tree down for a year or more.. and it will rot quickly on you... the only down side to red oak is the smell... but sure burns nice.


big trees here will last a couple of years on the ground, And as rope mentioned if the limbs have it proped up some it will last even longer. I like the smell of red oak, But i'm weird too.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> he don't mind, it's not going anywhere, Probably will let it set for a while at least untill them two rows are gone.
> 
> big trees here will last a couple of years on the ground, And as rope mentioned if the limbs have it proped up some it will last even longer. I like the smell of red oak, But i'm weird too.lol



Yup smells like heat or money either is good to me lmao


----------



## Jkebxjunke

yup it smells like a big "FU" to the oil/gas/electric company


----------



## Laird

stihl sawing said:


> It's a speeco model at tsc. i love it. i split wood for many years with a monster maul. Hurt my wrist one year and couldn't use it so i bought the huskee. Never looked back. They will spoil ya if you start using one. You can bust some huge rounds without beating on them all day with a wedge and mallet. We split six truckloadfs of oak in nine hours, it would have took me a long time with the maul.



Seen anything on a 4 way wedge for it? Can it take one?


----------



## stihl sawing

Laird said:


> Seen anything on a 4 way wedge for it? Can it take one?


I've not seen one manufactured for it but haven't looked either. I'm sure one could be made, it's powerful enough to push logs through it. Something that is made for it is a side tray. i want one of those just hadn't ponyed up the money.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

stihl sawing said:


> I like the smell of red oak, But i'm weird too.lol




Me too, SS.


On both counts!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Laird said:


> Seen anything on a 4 way wedge for it? Can it take one?





Laird, I just mentioned on another thread that Speeco was working on a 4 way, as lf last year. Dunno what they've done about it, though.

There's a decent discussion on the Speeco over at http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=107363


I sure do like mine, and would not hesitate to buy another, if I ever needed to replace it. There are better units, but I don't think you can beat the bang for the buck. Those better units run way over 2 grand for a similar size unit.


----------



## stihl sawing

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Me too, SS.
> 
> 
> On both counts!


Yep, Wish they would make some Red oak Scented aftershave,lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, Wish they would make some Red oak Scented aftershave,lol




Some after dust just stick it of with glue lol


----------



## stihl sawing

That must be some dried out hard stuff, I know you ain't got no green chain on it. Was that the ported 372.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> That must be some dried out hard stuff, I know you ain't got no green chain on it. Was that the ported 372.



Yes yes and yes lol the chain has little cutters left I hit tramp metal two years ago when taking this water oak down by a home, I remembered hitting it and threw on an old 24 inch chain. The log I am cutting on is 40" or right at. The butt is 56" at the widest point.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Yes yes and yes lol the chain has little cutters left I hit tramp metal two years ago when taking this water oak down by a home, I remembered hitting it and threw on an old 24 inch chain. The log I am cutting on is 40" or right at. The butt is 56" at the widest point.


Definitely don't want to bugger up a good chain. I noticed the one on the right is a nice size.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Definitely don't want to bugger up a good chain. I noticed the one on the right is a nice size.



Yes its 56" at the wide point I had heck picking these up and putting them in the trailer lmao.
This is the last of the big stuff I had some bigger but it was split last year.


----------



## woodguy105

BlueRidgeMark said:


> I take smaller round and set it on end as a step. (Cut one to size as needed.) Then I tip the larger rounds up onto the smaller round, then tip them into the truck. I can move some pretty big stuff that way without doing any dead lifting.





_That's the way i do it...you can move some pretty big rounds with the right number of steps._


----------



## stihl sawing

This is the new stove that's gonna burn all that oak.

















The old one.


----------



## ProMac1K

Man they're both beautiful stoves. I'd like to have one in my living room someday. Maybe an old pot-belly!


----------



## stihl sawing

ProMac1K said:


> Man they're both beautiful stoves. I'd like to have one in my living room someday. Maybe an old pot-belly!


Thanks, The old one has a leak somewhere. I can't control the heat. It will overfire even with the dampner shut all the way off. Think it's got a crack or hole in the firebox. The reason for the new stove. I really didn't want to spend that much for a new one but i was afraid the house was gonna burn down with the old one. BTW, Does anybody know what cleans the glass, When it cooled off i tried just water and then glass cleaner. Neither did a good job.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13

Cool looking stove Slick.

And welcome back to the AS SALOON!!!


----------



## Turkeyslayer

stihl sawing said:


> BTW, Does anybody know what cleans the glass, When it cooled off i tried just water and then glass cleaner. Neither did a good job.



I use vinegar and a paper towel for the glass in our insert, it seems to work as well as the expensive store bought cleaners.


----------



## KMB

SS, nice stove. As far as specs go, how efficient is your new stove compared to your old one (if your old one didn't leak)?

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing

Turkeyslayer said:


> I use vinegar and a paper towel for the glass in our insert, it seems to work as well as the expensive store bought cleaners.


I have some vinegar, will try it out. Thanks



KMB said:


> SS, nice stove. As far as specs go, how efficient is your new stove compared to your old one (if your old one didn't leak)?
> 
> Kevin


Don't know Kevin, it has a higher btu rating and it's half the size. I hope it burns less wood than the old one. Guess i will find out this winter.


----------



## Beefie

Alright now I am really jealous. First you score on a ship load of OAK. And now you have that beautiful stove to burn it in.I wish Oak was more plentiful around here. I have to drive 1.5 hours to find any spots that have a decent amount to cut. I will send you a REP on the new stove.

Beefie


----------



## outdoorlivin247

stihl sawing said:


> BTW, Does anybody know what cleans the glass, When it cooled off i tried just water and then glass cleaner. Neither did a good job.



Just dip a wet paper towel in the ash in the stove and wipe the glass...Works as good as anything and its FREE...I have tried the baby wipes and it works good too but just the plain old wet paper towel and the ash by product is the way to go...

BTW beautiful stove...


----------



## BigPITA

As others have said, very nice stove there SS! Gratz and I'm sure you'll enjoy this winter!


----------



## ropensaddle

Just sand blast it no cleaning required lmao.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Just sand blast it no cleaning required lmao.


I'll get right on that one.lol


----------



## BigPITA

ropensaddle said:


> Just sand blast it no cleaning required lmao.



True dat! View will be unbelievably clear! LOL And don't worry about the sand getting evey where... you'll just have a beach or sandbox in your living room for when it's cold outside!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

ropensaddle said:


> Just sand blast it no cleaning required lmao.



Sledge hammer will fix it.:blob5:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Just sand blast it no cleaning required lmao.





Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Sledge hammer will fix it.:blob5:


 What am i gonna do with you two.lol


----------



## outdoorlivin247

stihl sawing said:


> What am i gonna do with you two.lol



A sledge hammer should fix them...


----------



## rmh3481

Hey SS, 

GREAT THREAD! Really enjoyed reading it and congrats on the new stove. 

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## stihl sawing

rmh3481 said:


> Hey SS,
> 
> GREAT THREAD! Really enjoyed reading it and congrats on the new stove.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob


Thanks, Hopefully will have some more cutting pics later.


----------



## cjcocn

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks, Hopefully will have some more cutting pics later.



Hopefully? Ain't you recovered from the last time yet? I thought you had enough room for another cord or so?

lol ... of course I'm too lazy to go back and read this thread again so I'll take the easy way out and just ask ya!


----------



## stihl sawing

cjcocn said:


> Hopefully? Ain't you recovered from the last time yet? I thought you had enough room for another cord or so?
> 
> lol ... of course I'm too lazy to go back and read this thread again so I'll take the easy way out and just ask ya!


Soon as i use about a cord up i can go back. Can't cut it and stack it in front of the older wood. Poison ivy's gone off the arms and i'm wanting to get back in there with the saw. Just absolutely love to run the stihls.


----------



## cjcocn

stihl sawing said:


> Soon as i use about a cord up i can go back. Can't cut it and stack it in front of the older wood. Poison ivy's gone off the arms and i'm wanting to get back in there with the saw. Just absolutely love to run the stihls.



Yeah, I noticed your sig. Maybe I should rebuild a 630 and send it to you. That way you can round out the representation you have going there.


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> Just absolutely love to run the stihls.



 +1


----------



## ropensaddle

LAH said:


> +1



Yeah; but wait till he uses my 372 at the gtg, he will be seeing orange in his dreams lmao


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah; but wait till he uses my 372 at the gtg, he will be seeing orange in his dreams lmao


----------

